# Coke



## superhoops (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi can anyone tell me the difference between diet coke, and coke zero, ive looked at both lables and cant work out any difference at all. Yet been told zero is best, cheers in advance.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Coke zero is based on the original coca cola formula whereas the diet coke was a totally new formula, hence why the zero tastes most like the real thing!


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

zero is diet coke for men they told us this when i went round the factory for a trip a while ago when it first came out.

they said they noticed men didn't like drinking diet coke as it was advertised towards women so they brought out coke zero.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Coke zero is the dogs testicles!!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Very disappointed about the content of this thread ;-)


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

coke will definaltey make you lose weight and talk your t!ts off.

Oh, coke.


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, I read somewhere (probably in a book about branding) that it's the same but marketed towards men as they found through research that men found there was a stigma attached to buying diet coke.


----------



## sidewinder1508 (Oct 23, 2010)

yeh i heard the same hence they had James Bond sponsor it when it first came out


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

yep - its like others have said - its cos real men dont like the word diet and we all know that real men have no interesting in diets of any kind..... erm.... hang on a sec?????


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

This thread is irrelevant ....

Pepsi max wins!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> This thread is irrelevant ....
> 
> Pepsi max wins!


on the subject of pepsi...... i genuinely cant tell the difference and its so fecking annoying when i ask for a vodka and coke in a pub and the barman says 'is pepsi ok?'!!!!!!!

i dont care as long as its got effing vodka in it - just pour me my effing drink!!!

mini rant over


----------



## sidewinder1508 (Oct 23, 2010)

pepsi max wins easily!!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

The difference is Coke Zero doesn't taste like ****. Nowhere near as nice as Diet Pepsi or Pepsi Max though.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

haha the thing about men not buying diet coke, is true, i hate asking for a diet coke but dont mind asking for coke zero or pepsi max


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

I love coke zero, but do still worry a little about what Aspartame could possibly do to me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thehogester said:


> I love coke zero, but do still worry a little about what Aspartame could possibly do to me.


yeah well, we will find out in 30 years


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

MT5 said:


> zero is diet coke for men they told us this when i went round the factory for a trip a while ago when it first came out.
> 
> they said they noticed men didn't like drinking diet coke as it was advertised towards women so they brought out coke zero.


I say the same thing about Pepsi Max too! :lol:


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

there is not difference. they are both full of sh*t to be avoided by any bodybuilder.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

pumphead said:


> there is not difference. they are both full of sh*t to be avoided by any bodybuilder.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

pumphead said:


> there is not difference. they are both full of sh*t to be avoided by any bodybuilder.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jesus christ thats spooky!!!!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pepsi Max is a winner everytime, f-all in it, just carbonated water and some flavourings.

On a similar note Tesco do flavoured slightly sparkling water which is perfect if you fancy some fizzy drink plus the apple & rasberry flvour is lovley.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Internally at coke they refer to coke zero as 'bloke coke' - coke shot themselves in the foot by using women ogling hunks to market diet coke for years... then realised that men want sugar free soft drinks too.

Seem to recall other products from coca cola with zero in the title (i.e. fanta zero) had a different sweetener.... but not sure if this is the same with coke zero.


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

N-Moo said:


> Internally at coke they refer to coke zero as 'bloke coke' - coke shot themselves in the foot by using women ogling hunks to market diet coke for years... then realised that men want sugar free soft drinks too.
> 
> Seem to recall other products from coca cola with zero in the title (i.e. fanta zero) had a different sweetener.... but not sure if this is the same with coke zero.


Im pretty sure all the 'zero's' are sweetened with Aspartame and Acesulfame K.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Coke zero is based on the original coca cola formula whereas the diet coke was a totally new formula, hence why the zero tastes most like the real thing!


Based on this I bought both diet coke and coke zero today and I can vouch for this...I'm now truely converted to coke zero...far nicer and very coke like


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Katy said:


> Based on this I bought both diet coke and coke zero today and I can vouch for this...I'm now truely converted to coke zero...far nicer and very coke like


Definitely! I was very bored and wanted to no why they tasted so different so after a bit of hunting i was in the know!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

coke zero is nice than coke imo


----------

